# Cigars at DisneyWorld



## cthomasb (Dec 16, 2005)

My wife and I are taking our daughter to DisneyWorld for her Spring Break. My wonderful wife told me she read somewhere that there is a cigar store/lounge on the property. Does anyone know anything about this and which park it is located.

Thanks


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

i was just down there in November. I believe Sosa Family Cigars is located in Downtown Disney. I didn't go there. Instead I took the short drive to Corona Cigar Co. in Orlando and couldn't have been happier. I sat at the bar, drank some good imported beers, watched football and had some great smokes. They have a great selection too. I didn't eat there, but I have heard that their Cuban Sandwich is to die for. I highly recommend that shop.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

ronhoffman2 said:


> Instead I took the short drive to Corona Cigar Co. in Orlando and couldn't have been happier. I sat at the bar, drank some good imported beers, watched football and had some great smokes. They have a great selection too. I didn't eat there, but I have heard that their Cuban Sandwich is to die for. I highly recommend that shop.


This man knows what he is talking about. Worth the short drive for sure.


----------



## jfox520 (May 22, 2008)

I was there about eighteen months ago and I went to Sosa Family Cigars in downtown Disney. There was a gentlemen rolling cigars on site so I picked up a couple of the fresh ones and sat down and had a smoke. The people there were great we sat and talked for a long time. Their selection is very good. They had also just open there cigar bar in Disney so the next night I went over there and had a good time.

John


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very pricey. There were charging $6.95 for an AF 858 back in 06


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Very pricey. There were charging $6.95 for an AF 858 back in 06


I suppose they figure where else you gunna go?


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

I believe Sosa Cigars has a location on Disney's Pleasure Island, although I haven't been to that one. I have been to the Sosa shop in Downtown Disney. 

There's also a Corona Cigar store not too far from SeaWorld that's well worth the trip. I was there a couple of weeks ago and was pretty impressed with their inventory. Nice people to deal with. :tu


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Very pricey. There were charging $6.95 for an AF 858 back in 06


For what they mark up everything else, that seems like a relative bargain.


----------



## oceanelect4 (May 5, 2007)

got to go to corona cigar. the gentleman is right great selection. he has one of the biggest selections in fl.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

To clarify, there are two Sosa-owned places in Downtown Disney. There are no cigars for sale in the "big 4" parks (Magic Kingdom, Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios, and Epcot). Also, some of the smoking areas in the theme parks are kind of hidden and not really convenient.

There is a Sosa Family Cigar shop in Downtown Disney West Side, near the Cirque du Soleil end.

There is also _Fuego_, the Sosa Cigar Bar that serves drinks and also sells some cigars at the other end of Downtown Disney, near the Raglan Road restaurant. Selection at the cigar shop is much larger than the one at _Fuego_.

Some of the Disney hotel gift shops also have cigars for sale. I have also seen cigars for sale at the gift shop in the Boardwalk area. If you visit the Boardwalk, Jellyrolls is a great fun time. Dueling piano bar, smoking is allowed in there, but you cannot smoke cigars if you are sitting too close to the stage.

Corona Cigar Company is on Sand Lake Road; leaving Disney property from the exit by Downtown Disney, you can be there in 15 minutes. They are large, and a great shop. They serve soft drinks, beers and wines, and ports, but if I remember correctly, no other hard liquor. There are also some small snack items to munch on. The Cuban sandwich is good.

For a smaller shop, there is also Backroom Cigar Corp in Celebration. It's about 15-20 minutes from Disney, right on the 192 tourist strip. Good prices, nice owners, and you can smoke on site. This place is my local hangout.

I live in the Orlando area, if you need more leads or want to get together for a smoke/drink, send me a PM or an email.

My email address is tenorcsoto AT gmail.com

Best wishes,

Tenor CS


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

Also, definitely try the Sosa cigars. I came across a box of these at my local B&M, absolutely delicious. I'm not usually a fan of lighter smokes, but I picked up a box of these after trying 2.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

mostholycerebus said:


> Also, definitely try the Sosa cigars.


Agreed. The Sosa Family Special Selection (I think that's what it's called) are fine, smooth smokes. The maduro torpedo is great.

Edit: I think the one I am thinking of is the Super Selection. Dark Mexican maduro wrapper.


----------



## Mr. Randy Watson (Jan 30, 2009)

The Sosa pyramid was the first cigar I ever loved...about 10 years ago or so. The wavell is pretty good too.


----------



## Kilobyte (Dec 10, 2008)

There's a great cigar shop at the City Walk at Universal Studios, plenty of high end smokes at retail prices.


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

Tenor CS has it right...
my opinion, go to Sosa and get the Super Selection ( look for the darkest cigar Sosa makes, and that is it)
ONLY..for everything else (other cigars, accessories, lighters) save your money and go to Corona ( i like to call it "the supermarket of cigars" - ) it is aisles upon aisles , good prices great selection, friendly atmosphere.
Last time I went I found David Crown Maximus, two cuelbras , and other hard to find gems. They even have pre -embargo $$$$$


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I was in Sosa before a show at House of Blues Sat night.

It's ok, they overcharge, but rent on Disney is high. They have a decent selection but for Anejos, Opus, etc, expect to pay 25 bucks.

It's a perfect spot to stop in after sushi at Wolfgang Pucks and on the way to a show.

I paid about 7 bucks and smoked a Fuente 858 maduro while talking to a cool guy from Canada in the big comfy chairs.

My wife called saying she would be late so I hung out and pulled a Monte 4 from my pocket and smoked that and gave the Canuck the other.

Corona is WAYYYYY better.

A short walk to where Pleasure Island was is Fuego, which serves drinks and about the same cigars as Sosa.


----------



## cthomasb (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks guys,

I dont think we will be renting a car so i will have to survive on the prices that Disney dictates. You all have been a great help!


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

thats a shame , corona cigar is really worth checking out..taxi, shuttle, try to amke it out there --trust me


----------



## TheStig (Jan 12, 2009)

The theme parks at disney are VERY smoker unfriendly, you won't find a place to purchase tobacco in any of their parks. There are a few designated smoking areas in each of the parks. If you smoke out of these areas the emplyees will gang up on you until you put it out.

The Cigar store they are talking about is in downtown disney, it is NOT in the park.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

cthomasb said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I dont think we will be renting a car so i will have to survive on the prices that Disney dictates. You all have been a great help!


Dude, PM me, or I'll send you my cell number. I live 15 minutes from Disney and can pick you up.


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

if you end up picking up a Disney World Cigar, that would be an awesome collector's item...


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> if you end up picking up a Disney World Cigar, that would be an awesome collector's item...


No such thing. At least, if I'm thinking what you're thinking ... you're not gonna find a cigar with a Mickey Mouse head on it. All the cigars for sale at Sosa/Fuente are national brands ... Macanudo, Montecristo, Partagas, Rocky Patel, Arturo Fuente, etc.

I would love to go in and buy a "Mickey Churchill and a Goofy Robusto" but that ain't how it works.


----------

